# Petsmart Dead Fish Return Policy



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I last bought fish from them few months ago. It was 2 weeks return policy. Bring back the dead fish and they will do the exchange.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

They still do it for fish and plants. Petco is thirty days.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome good to know! Thanks!


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Quarantine those guys


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

They get fish in on Tues eve I think, so show up on Friday ish to give the weaker one time to die off.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I didn't have to bring in the dead fish to Petsmart. I just had to snap a photo and show it to the person working the fish that day.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a thread that's more than three-years-old dredged up by a spammer. (A spammer that's been shown the door)


----------

